# internetdelning

## ozt

Har två datorer. 

Linuxburken: Två nätverkskort, ett går till modemet (eth1) och det andra till en hubb (eth0).  Sen har jag en andra kabel från hubben till min windator.

På winburken har jag dessa inställningar:

ip: 192.168.1.2

gw: 192.168.1.1

dns: isp dns och 192.168.1.1

Sen på linuxburken så är eth1 dhcpd. Men det är eth0 som krånglar. Tänkte prova o ställa in samma sak som i win, nämligen

 ifconfig eth0 up 192.168.1.1 netmask 255.255.255.0.  Men det verkar inte funka här.

Nån som vet hur jag ska gå tillväga? Iptables kanske?

----------

## ClaesBas

Har du ipforwarding på?

cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/all/forwarding

om = 0 så har du ej ipforwarding på!

Du kan slå på med:

echo "1" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/all/forwarding

Och av med:

echo "0" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/all/forwarding

Du bör nog läsa på iptables först och sedan skapa lite regler som du sparar i filen /var/lib/iptables/rules-save med iptables-save kommandot.

Sedan redigerar du /etc/conf.d/iptables (ENABLE_FORWARDING_IPv4="yes") och ser till att iptables startas upp vid boot (rc-update add iptables default)

Jag kan rekomendera att du installerar fwbuilder om du vill ha GUI och lite "Wizard-hjälp". Nackdelen är att du inte kan leka med alla features som TOS o.dyl...

Se till att logga som mycket som möjligt av dina regler i början för att se att det fungerar som du tänkt.

Gå även in offta och kolla räknarna på reglerna (iptables -nvxL | less -S)

Hoppas du kommer vidare....

PS Titta även på att sätta upp en proxy (ex. privoxy) för surfning

----------

## ClaesBas

Andra självklara saker är:

Kontrollera vad du har för tjänster igång (speciellt på externa interfacet):

netstat -utanp

lsof -ni (om du ej har lsof installerat emerge lsof)

Du kan troligtvis stänga av (x)inetd

Det är bra att kunna sniffa på trafiken (för felsökning m.m.)

Installera ethereal.

nmap kan oxå vara bra att leka med.

----------

## ozt

ok detta med iptables verkar lite krångligt. Får ta det i sista hand.

Nu är det så att jag kan pinga windatorn, och dne kan pinga mig. Men fortfarande inge internet som är delat  :Sad: 

Edit: Nu har jag fått lite hjälp med iptables, men jag verkar inte ha det i kärnan för när jag skriver: iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 192.168.0.1 -j MASQUERADE får jag

modprobe: Can't locate module ip_tables

iptables v1.2.7a: can't initialize iptables table `nat': iptables who? (do you need to insmod?) modprobe ip_tables funkar inte.

Har letat lite i kärnan men vart finns iptables? Hittare inte.

Edit: Körde xconfig o hittade iptables, ska kompilera kärnan snart. Hoppas på o få igång det med iptables då.Last edited by ozt on Sat Mar 01, 2003 1:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ClaesBas

Hade du ipforwarding på  :Question: 

Sedan måste du NAT:a (och det gör du mha iptables).

Om du bara skall surfa från din win-burk kan du köra en proxy och inte behöva sätta upp NAT och ipforwarding....

Mail kan du lösa på liknande sätt (hämta automatiskt och ha pop/imap-tjänst eller dylikt mot interna interfacet).

Om du vill komma igång och dela på linan och har en en gammal 486:a eller dylikt skräpandes. Kolla in floppyfw (www.zelow.no/floppyfw).

----------

## ClaesBas

Bygg om kärnan och se till att kryssa i alla iptables-moduler (du behöver).

----------

## ozt

mm har fixat ny kärna. Men tänkte prova o köra en proxy först eftersom den andra datorn bara ska surfa. Hur kör jag en proxy?

----------

## ozt

fixa det nyss med iptables. 

Kommer allt vara inställlt även fast jag rebootar? Eller måste jag skriva om allt? om så är fallet, vilken fil ska jag lägga till allt?

----------

## Bosnian[X]

om du har lagt in alla moduler i modules.autostart så kommer allt att starta när du rebootar.

----------

## ClaesBas

Om du gjort "rc-update add iptables default" kommer "/etc/init.d/iptables stop" fixa det vid shutdown (dvs spara din iptableskonfiguration).

Den gör nämligen "iptables-save" till fil specificerad i "/etc/conf.d/iptables".

Jag tror inte du behöver bry dig om några autoloads av modulerna som Bosnian[X] skrev.

----------

## ozt

ok..tack!

men det verkar som om mitt nätverskort som sitter i linuxburken och går itll hubben inte får ipt 192.168.1.1 o nätmask vid uppstart. Vilken fil ska jag ändra det i?

----------

## ClaesBas

Inställningarna har du i /etc/conf.d/net

Se till att du har en kopia av net.eth0 i /etc/init.d döpt till net.eth1 och har både net.eth0 och net.eth1 i runlevel default.

Kolla med "ifconfig -a" efter uppstart att du fått de parametrar du förväntat.

----------

## agge

Om du är noob på iptables kan du använda en scriptgenerator som den här: http://www.iptables.1go.dk/index1.php

eller söka på google. 

Jag rekommenderar att genera ett script som du kan vidareutveckla efter eget behov.

----------

